
Bitcoin Miner Bitmain Recently Cut Mining Production by 88% - leshokunin
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/bitmain-reduces-bitcoin-mining-production-cryptocurrency,39295.html
======
danaos
So not even selling axes and shovels is viable anymore. Another one bites the
dust I guess. Lucky me that I sold me stake in Q1 18.

